# RAF Application



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2008)

As so of you guys know I have been in the process of applying for the RAF for a while now (over a year). Would of heard this news earlier but all my travelling put everything back around 6 months. I haven't got the letter yet but I have received word from the Careers Office that I will be heading down to the Officer and Aircrew Selection Centre and Cranwell for the final stage of my application on the 25th of January 2009. Really looking forward to it and of course I will prepare well for it but any helpful pointers that those you who have been in the military and done this sort of thing before would be much appreciated. I know what I need to and will start working on it - mainly interview preparation and Speed/Distance/Time Revision etc, my fitness will be alright with all the Rowing (Crew) training have been doing).

So in around 3 months time I will find out whether I have been accepted into the RAF (or not) and then be given the dates for the start of my training - early 2010 hopefully.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Nov 28, 2008)

All the luck in the world!!!

edd


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2008)

Excellent news! It sounds like you are doing all you can to prepare for it. The main thing is to sty in good physical conditioning and the rest you should be fine with. Keep us posted on this.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 28, 2008)

Sounds like you are well on your way. Congrats to you. Only things I can think of are take the testing they give you seriously, this stuff will stay with you for your career, 2 years or 20, what you get pegged at this stage is looked at later for "potential". 

Don't get drunk the night BEFORE, save it for the night AFTER (personal experience). 

If you are wandering through in a daze, don't worry about it. So is everyone else. The only people who know what's going on are the guys doing the testing. If you don't know the answer or it isn't obvious, ask for clarification ("Can you give me a context/perspective/goal for your situation sir" is always a good one, might get an eyebrow raised but it will give you a little time to figure out what is going on in the question).

Play it like a game, the object is to win. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Glider (Nov 28, 2008)

The only suggestions I have are to keep your fitness up and try to do some mental tests when you are tired. 
No matter how fit you are, it will not be enough and mentally you are likely to reach overload, when you are so weary that 2 + 2 becomes difficult. The longer you can keep going the better. 

Last tip, you are going to me monitored every minute not just in the interview. I did an officer selection course for the TA in my youth and don't let your guard down for a moment. They will monitor eveything you do at all times and how you interact with the others in the group. Don't say the first thing that comes into your head, take a second to get the words straight.

Be yourself, not someone who you are not.

Good Luck


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, best of luck Gnomey. Hopefully they will have you flying Spitfire's or Hurricane's before long.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2008)

Great news Hugh! I'm with all, and especially second the advice from Glider. As long as you are doubly mentally prepared, you shouldn't have a problem. Remembr though, even when you are not being monitored and assesed, you are being monitored and assessed, and this includes social interaction!
Best of luck mate.
Terry.


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Good going Gnomey!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 28, 2008)

Best of luck!


----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2008)

great news Gnomey best of luck


----------



## Heinz (Nov 29, 2008)

Best of luck mate


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 29, 2008)

Eat lots of fat food and smoke try to get high blood pressure it makes it easier to pass the centrifuge 

There was a 12 hour show on discovery.ca on the making of a fighter pilot 
unfortunately its unavaiable outside Canada I did find 2 cheesy links for vids on youtube unless you can figure out how . The show was called Jetstream

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMTYu0yYMJI_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAPBvAJ7kHs_


----------



## Glider (Nov 29, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Eat lots of fat food and smoke try to get high blood pressure it makes it easier to pass the centrifuge
> 
> There was a 12 hour show on discovery.ca on the making of a fighter pilot
> unfortunately its unavaiable outside Canada I did find 2 cheesy links for vids on youtube unless you can figure out how . The show was called Jetstream
> ...




That series is currently being shown on Sky, I watched one last night, The bad news is that it was the last one but it may well be repeated if you keep your eyes open.
Never was an airbase better named, Cold Lake sums it up pretty well.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 29, 2008)

Glider said:


> That series is currently being shown on Sky, I watched one last night, The bad news is that it was the last one but it may well be repeated if you keep your eyes open.
> Never was an airbase better named, Cold Lake sums it up pretty well.


2 exciting years in Cool pool exactly 2 km away from getting isolation pay meaning IIRC 200kms away from a town over 10k


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2008)

Cheers guys. Yeah I know I will be under assessment the whole time and to be myself. I'm actually really looking forward to doing it and if I do run into any problems in my preparation I will ask some questions.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 13, 2008)

Gnomey, when you do the team exercises in the hangar, find out if anyone has any skills that will help (knot-tying, physical strength or lightness). Then thoroughly BRIEF your Team on the plan carefully so that everyone knows what YOU intend and what THEY are going to do. At the end of the brief, select a team member and quickly CHECK that they understand the PLAN (ie have you communicated it clearly); do not get worked up if you are going to run out of time to complete the exercise its the LEADERSHIP qualities they are looking for: be positive, decisive and encouraging; when someone does well be generous in the praise but don't damn failures. And maintain a sense of humour!

Oh, by the way; JOLLY good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2008)

Cheers guys.

I will take a note of the Downwind, will certainly come in useful. I already knew it wasn't the challenge that was being tested by the leadership qualities. Most groups don't complete the challenge.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2009)

Right heading off tomorrow (if the trains work). It is going to take 9 hours (with 4 changes) to do a journey that should be 5 or so (and direct) due to engineering works and it being a Sunday and all that crap. Think I have prepared it all fine. Done a a fair amount of hand, eye coordination practice recently as well as Speed Distance Time and the problems they provide on top of current affairs work. So I should be prepared enough for the Aptitude, the interviews and the group work. Just going to get through the medical and physical now...

Any final points are welcome.


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2009)

good luck and my very best wishes Gnomey


----------



## Heinz (Jan 24, 2009)

Good luck mate!


----------



## Glider (Jan 24, 2009)

All the best


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Jan 24, 2009)

Best of luck to you!

CD


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2009)

Just be confident of your own abilities; best of luck Hugh, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2009)

Well that was a bit anti-climatic. 

I'm back home now after completing the aptitude tests. The reason? If I went any further with the course I would have to repeat it all again next January if I wanted to graduate (if completed I would of been doing Initial Training in the summer which would mean I missed my final semester of University). Because of this I choose to leave after the aptitude tests so that I can complete University before starting my initial training (if I get through) and I didn't want to to the aptitude tests again and risk failing them.

So in short, I got pilot on the aptitude tests D) and because I didn't want to do the whole course again next year, I choose to leave and complete the rest of the course in the summer. This is the option they offered me to allow me to complete my degree without having to repeat the whole of OASC.

Still the day I was down there was great fun and I am looking forward to go back to it in the summer.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent news Hugh, sounds like u got the pilot slot u were wanting.... Way to go man...


----------



## rochie (Jan 27, 2009)

well done Gnomey, congatulations


----------



## Glider (Jan 27, 2009)

So far so good, could be a lot worse


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2009)

Way to go my friend!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2009)

Right quick update. 

Week before last I phoned up Cranwell to arrange a visit down to continue where I left off. Wherein the promptly said that because I had left I had left and had failed the aptitude tests. At which point I corrected them and told them what the review officer had said and gave them my reference number. At which point they went "oh" and started arranging things for me to return. So I am returning to Cranwell to finish from where I left off on the 5th of July which I am really looking forward to. 

My 3 Branch choices are as follows: 1) Pilot, 2) Intelligence and 3) Medical Officer (Bursary though Medical School).


----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2009)

good luck Gnomey


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 10, 2009)

Good luck to you Gnomey.Military life is great and i hope you get what you want.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2009)

Great news, Hugh! Are you going for the pilot position?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah pilot is my first choice and will be what I am aiming at. The other two are my backups in the case I need them.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2009)

Personally, I don't think you'll need them. Make us proud, mate! Just don't ask any of us to call you "Sir".


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, I will certainly try my best. I'll make sure that I do


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Mar 14, 2009)

> Week before last I phoned up Cranwell to arrange a visit down to continue where I left off. Wherein the promptly said that because I had left I had left and had failed the aptitude tests. At which point I corrected them and told them what the review officer had said and gave them my reference number. At which point they went "oh" and started arranging things for me to return.



Get used to this sort of thing Gnomey, it happens - A LOT!

And why not Air Traffic Control as a second string, pray tell???

Remember Pilots are responsible for 1 aeroplane - Air Traffickers are responsible for LOTS! (usually in the same piece of sky where I was concerned!  )


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2009)

Never really fancied ATC - seems too stressful . I can always change my options just what I thought about at the time.

They phoned me again this week, date of my board has changed because they got it wrong. I was in for a 6th Form Scholarship Board with 15 year olds . Sorted that now and am going down the following week (12th July) for the rest of my board. Still really looking forward to it. Now to get my fitness improved to above standard.


----------



## Glider (Mar 14, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Never really fancied ATC - seems too stressful . I can always change my options just what I thought about at the time.
> 
> They phoned me again this week, date of my board has changed because they got it wrong. I was in for a 6th Form Scholarship Board with 15 year olds . Sorted that now and am going down the following week (12th July) for the rest of my board. Still really looking forward to it. Now to get my fitness improved to above standard.



It could be worse, when I went for my medical for the RN it was on a Wrens day, I was the only male for a medical and being only 15 at the time was more than a little embarrased.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 14, 2009)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> Get used to this sort of thing Gnomey, it happens - A LOT!
> 
> And why not Air Traffic Control as a second string, pray tell???
> 
> Remember Pilots are responsible for 1 aeroplane - Air Traffickers are responsible for LOTS! (usualy in the same piece of sky where I was concerned!  )



I concur its a lot of fun and the best thing is you can question pilots ancestary and tell them where to go


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2009)

Well surprise surprise they phoned me again today. They had f*cked up again, 12th is also a 6th scholarship board, it seems they are determined to make me do this with 15 year olds, I'm 22 ffs not 15 (however I may act ). Anyway now it is the following week the 19th, hopefully this one isn't 15 year olds as well


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 17, 2009)

Gotta love military efficiency! Good luck, Gnomey!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2009)

Get used to hurry up and wait.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, it doesn't really bother me as I am working everything else around this (so it doesn't matter when it is) but it is a little annoying.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck with it all mate! hope there's as little bullsht as possible for you


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 18, 2009)

Same here Gnomey.... The military, no matter what country, works at its own pace and the individuals in it are at their moronic disposal...

Hurry up and wait as Eric said above... Its the military mantra u will hear again and again...

And again...


----------



## DBII (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep hurry up and wait. I love having to report at 0400 hrs to talk about the meeting we are having at 0500 hrs to get ready for the meeting after PT that started at 0600 hrs. No wonder we worked 18 hour days.

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2009)

Right, on my way down to Cranwell now. Really looking forward to it and hope it all goes well. I feel I am prepared but will of course do some final points over the next couple of days (interview isn't until Tuesday or Wednesday). Thanks for all the pointers they have been very helpful and hopefully will stand me in good stead.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 19, 2009)

Well damn, good luck Hugh, Im sure ur gonna be just fine man....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2009)

Good luck my friend!


----------



## Pong (Jul 20, 2009)

If there were any fighter planes or jets in the PAF, I would sign up. The only remaining airplanes here
are the OV-10, and the rest of force is helicopters. 

Well anyway, good luck!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck Gnomey.


Wheels


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 21, 2009)

Good Luck Sir


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

best of luck


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2009)

Best of luck, Hugh, although I have a feeling you won't need luck. I think you will do great.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 23, 2009)

You'll do fine!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2009)

All the very best of luck Hugh!


----------

